# Need some advice, from the experienced - Parlee Z4 Or Look595 Origin?



## OrenPerets (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi all,

I have a Parlee Z4 (Record10, neutrons, Easton Hbar/Stem/SeatPost) for about a yeat now.
It is a great ride, quite comfortable and stiff enough for my 85kg.

I have been craving a Look bike for the last 6 years (since i unloaded the Look381i i had :mad2:... what a bike !).

So, i got am opportunity to trade the Parlee for a slightly used (~10 rides) Look595 origin from 08-09.
Given that Look is going away from lugged frames... this might be one of the last opportunities for a lugged LOOK...
Fit - geometries are quite close so i guess both fit as well (the look a tiny bit better).
I am looking at the Medium (both Parlee and Look).

Anyone ridden both to give an informed view? mainly from comfort side of things?

Thanks,

Oren, Israel.


----------



## 03Vortex (Jun 17, 2003)

I can't speak for the Parlee, but in the spring I just bought a '10 595 medium (black/white color) and have it paired with Fulcrum Zero's. First, I and everyone on this board would be disappointed if Look did actually move away from a lugged frame. I love this bike. Very compliant and paired with the right wheels, you will not at all be disappointed. I do not race and weigh about same as you and find it plenty stiff. 

Being the original purchaser, a consideration in my purchase was the Look reputation for building carbon; 5 year warranty; and overall customer service which I have not and hope not to have to use (but picked up by reading people's comments on this forum). I also liked the black/white color scheme. You can find a very complete and thorough review of the Look 595 on www.pezcycling.com. If you do a search in their Tech section, the review dates to maybe the exact year (or very close to) the frame you are considering. Also, check out the Reviews forum on this site as well for this frame. I do not have any issues with the Epost either.

Hope this helps


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Why don't you ride the Look and see what YOU think? 
Each bike will have it's own fans, but the decision should be yours and how the bike feels to you.


----------



## OrenPerets (Feb 22, 2006)

maximum7 said:


> Why don't you ride the Look and see what YOU think?
> Each bike will have it's own fans, but the decision should be yours and how the bike feels to you.


The 595 with it's integrated seat post needs cutting to my size... and cutting is irreversible.
the 595 i'm looking at is cut ~1cm too long for me, so sadly, trying = cutting = buying.

i wish i could test ride... would probably solve all issues !


Oren.

P.S. thanks for all the replies (-:


----------



## blackjack (Sep 7, 2010)

I have a couple of 381's. One I'm riding and one is just a frame right now. You think it compares favorable to the Parlee?

Tyler Hamilton thought differently for whatever reason.


----------



## OrenPerets (Feb 22, 2006)

blackjack said:


> I have a couple of 381's. One I'm riding and one is just a frame right now. You think it compares favorable to the Parlee?
> 
> Tyler Hamilton thought differently for whatever reason.


For ME the 381 was the most comfortable bike ever. i have owned santa cruz roadster, look 381, cervelo soloist al, cervelo r2.5, cervelo r3 and the parlee. also ridden look 585 and 595 ultra.
the parlee is not half bad, don't get me wrong there ! but i have the itch to get the look, and trying to find out how it compares, mainly comfort wise.

for tyler, whatever he may like better - he should go with  (could it be that tyler needs custom geo ?).

thanks,
Oren


----------



## blackjack (Sep 7, 2010)

OrenPerets said:


> For ME the 381 was the most comfortable bike ever. i have owned santa cruz roadster, look 381, cervelo soloist al, cervelo r2.5, cervelo r3 and the parlee. also ridden look 585 and 595 ultra.
> the parlee is not half bad, don't get me wrong there ! but i have the itch to get the look, and trying to find out how it compares, mainly comfort wise.
> 
> for tyler, whatever he may like better - he should go with  (could it be that tyler needs custom geo ?).
> ...



I'm also riding a specialized SL2 s works Roubaix. The Kg381 is a lot more stable riding no hands, but I think there is also a more equal weight distribution for the 381, more weight being over the front wheel than on the Roubaix.

If it's windy I have no hesitation riding no hands on the look, but the bars will turn on the Spec.

The HTA on the look is 74 degree's while on the Roubaix it's 72.5. Trail is the same 56mm I believe. This on a 55 Look and a 56 spec.

That being said, the Roubaix, 2009 btw, has a nice compliant ride, similiar to the 381. Just a little more upright and weight to the rear. Better vibration damping than the Look although, they're both very good.

The bikes that most intrigue me at this point are a Calfee Tetra, and a Dave Kirk Terraplane. I'm also into comfort without sacrificing much if any performance.


----------

